
Y Combinator opens registration for its free Startup School online course - bedros
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/06/y-combinator-opens-registration-for-its-free-startup-school-online-course/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13801376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13801376)

